

Screencast: Make a remote data iOS table in minutes - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2011/12/30/tutorial-making-a-remote-data-table-in-minutes-using-a-parse-table/

======
derwildemomo
I kind of dislike the fact that proven platform-supplied facilities like Core
Data and the wonderful NSPredicate-Stuff isn't used ( from what I've read on
the parse.com homepage ). Building an whole app around a proprietary
framework, thereby abandoning the standard stuff wouldn't have been an option
for too many projects I've done..

~~~
Skroob
It's good practice to keep your network data model somewhat isolated anyway.
For my projects, I'm creating a Core Data model to match the Parse object data
model, and running everything off that, using the Parse objects to keep the CD
up to date. That way, I have device-local copies of all app data, and if I
need to change backends in the future I only need to replace the isolated
Parse code.

------
Skroob
As an iOS developer, Parse is the thing I'm most excited about working with
this year. It's been really great to not have to worry about building a whole
web service to handle shared data. Thanks guys!

------
xoail
I think parse is great... but seriously all your data with them???... and even
if they give you back your data, can we make sense of it to write our own
library? I just feel that it probably takes equal time (or may be little more)
to write your own backend. Plenty of sample code out there, I wrote it in php
and mysql even without any prior experience in php. And dont you have to learn
parse platform to get it going in first place? then why not just write our own
backend?

~~~
Skroob
Personally, I like that I can spin up a backend for a project without needing
to worry about knowing PHP/Rails/Django/MySQL/PostgreSQL/etc. It just makes it
that much easier to get a minimum product out the door. If the day comes when
I need to migrate that product to something homegrown, I can do that, but it's
a lot easier to start with Parse for now.

As for learning its platform, there isn't much to learn, really. If you're
familiar with iOS development (or Android), it's dead simple. I learned like
90% of it in an hour or two, reading through the quickstart guide and the
docs.

------
stevederico
If you haven't checked out Parse yet, take 5 minutes and go through their
quick start guide. (Documentation is written exceptionally well)

<https://www.parse.com/apps/quickstart>

The PFObject class alone allows me to do work in minutes that used to take
hours with server setup. Also, great classes like this UITableViewController
subclass are always being released.

The only thing better than this platform, is the team running it. They are
taking the time to do the little things and build a great product. They answer
each email they receive, they genuinely listen to user feedback, and they are
always looking for new ways push the platform forward.

I am with @Skroob on this one. This is one product I look forward to using the
most in 2012.

PS- If you are worried data only on a remote server, you can always serialize
the object and store it in a flat file or mirror it over to a NSManagedObject
and store it in CoreData.

------
daniel_iversen
Is this really worthy for the HN frontpage, sure it might be a good product,
but it seems more like advertising spam...?

~~~
Skroob
Parse is YC funded.

